# Instant Mashed Potatoes



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Someone gave me 3 bags of Instant Mashed Potatoes. Besides the obvious, what can I do w/them? Throw in Emergency Preps box?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Potato candy.....for your sweet tooth....use on top of veggie casseroles.....potato salad.....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

When my horse was getting older and losing teeth and weight, I used to toss some into his grain. It did help him to bulk up for a time.


----------



## trulytricia (Oct 11, 2002)

Worm food?

Do you not like them? They blend well with some fresh


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, I don't like them. They don't seem like real food.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I use them for making bread, DH loves potato bread. For that reason alone, I keep them in my preps. 

You can also use them for breading.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I sometimes use instant potatoes as a thickening for soups, such as potato-vegetable, broccoli cheese soup, potato wild rice, cauliflower, etc. Instead of using a flour and water mix to thicken something use the instant potatoes. I also use them in bread.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Good ideas.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

That's what I use to top shepherd's pie. If you make fresh mashed potatoes, it turns a quick and easy dish into a long cooking project. But with instant mashed potatoes, it is a quick and easy supper to prepare.

Instant mashed potatoes used to be pretty awful, but more modern methods of making them seem to have solved a lot of the problems and they are pretty good now (most brands)


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Been wanting to make pot pies.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

If you add them to preps be aware that they can go stale. DH's uncle gave us some extra he had and when I opened them they were awful - the flakes had turned an off white/tannish color. They were a cheap brand though so maybe others would have a longer shelf life. DH likes them and they are quick in a pinch.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm a scratch cook, but they came in real handy when I was too sick to fix anything else. With a little milk and a dollop of butter they helped keep me going.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I store potato pearls, not flakes. They are good. I grew up on Hungry Jack instant flakes though. I use to love them.

Maybe if you vacuum packed them they would stay good longer for preps?

Great ideas up there^


----------



## BACOG (May 17, 2012)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Someone gave me 3 bags of Instant Mashed Potatoes. Besides the obvious, what can I do w/them? Throw in Emergency Preps box?


I like to use them when I bake. If I am doing corn bread & happen to use a little too much liquid I will add a little instant potatoes until I get back to the consistency I want. It does affect the flavor of the bread but in a good way.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

They can be added to meat loaf, etc. Betty Crocker had a recipe for potato soup in one of the big cookbooks using buds. One could use the instant to make the soup and add some chunks of the real ones too.
Sometimes, I'd rather have the instant than the real ones, if i'm real enthused with the cook.


----------

